# El diptongo /ej/ en espanol...



## tom_in_bahia

Hola colegas,

Estoy rebuscando el tema de espanol en el medievo y espero que alguien me pueda ayudar con mis dudas. No voy a pormenorizar...mi tema se trata de la evolucion de /tS/ "ch" en espanol provenientes del grupo consonantico latino -CT-...

Ok, mi pregunta es: A demas de los ejemplos abajo, hay mas palabras espanolas con -ei-?

afeitar (y sus variantes)
peinar (y sus variantes)
seis
veinte
treinta
rey
reina
reino
...
Conjugaciones de 2a persona plural (vosotros)
...

No consigo pensar en otros ejemplos. Es dificil buscar palabras que contengan este diptongo, pues el diccionario solo pone en orden alfabetico por la primera letra de la palabra...

Estoy excluyendo las palabras academicas provenientes de griego, etc. (pero si quieren listar, acepto)

Hay mas?

Muchisimas Gracias!


----------



## Outsider

_Buey_.

Fíjese que no sé si todos esos son verdaderos diptongos del punto de vista fonético, o más bien hiatos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Muchos de los ejemplos que das no derivan del grupo -ct-. Algunos derivan de -cs-/-gs- o de -e[g]e.


----------



## Outsider

Yo también lo he olvidado.


----------



## Vampiro

Pleitesía.
Seiscientos.
Deidad.
Ceibo
Beisbol
Geiser
Peinado
Veinte
 
Debe haber más…
Saludos.
_


----------



## tom_in_bahia

XiaoRoel said:


> Muchos de los ejemplos que das no derivan del grupo -ct-. Algunos derivan de -cs-/-gs- o de -e[g]e.



Quiza no explique correctamente...el tema se trata de esto (-CT- > /tS/) pero estoy tentando mostrar que espanol no tiene diptongos de /ej/ mientras que portugues si los tiene: leite vs. leche, feira vs. feria, primeiro vs. primero, etc.... lo del /ej/ es solo una parte de mi idea.


----------



## Forero

_aceite_, _aceituna_, _aceituní_.
_deleite_, _deleitoso_, _deleitar_, _deleitación._ [Ojo: _-it-_ de _-ct-_]


----------



## tom_in_bahia

Forero said:


> _aceite_, _aceituna_, _aceituní_.
> _deleite_, _deleitoso_, _deleitar_, _deleitación._ [Ojo: _-it-_ de _-ct-_]



Segun la RAE, deleitar proviene del provenzal. Talvez por eso mantiene el diptongo -ei- en vez de haber palatalizado la t, dando "ch"...

Y, aceite, aceituna son provenientes del arabe...pero es interesante que tanto en el port. como en el esp. la "a"  de azzayt (arabe) se asimilo a al nivel de la yod, proceso antecedente de la palatalizacion de t despues del antiguo diptongo /ej/ espanol. Necesito investigar un poco mas para entender porque no se palatalizo la t en este ambiente (se usa ambiente en espanol para decir environment en contextos linguisticos?)


----------



## Forero

Creo que la RAE tiene razón: el provenzal por _leche_ es _leite_. Debe de ser que _leche_ ya no se pronunciaba _leite_ en castellano cuando se importó _deleite_ del provenzal.

Puede que _aceite_ se importara después de convertirse la /jt/ en _ch_. También es posible que la _t_ resultó medio palatalizada cuando la _c_ se convirtió en _i_ [yod] o que la ت árabe medieval pudiera ser un poco diferente de la _t_ castellana de la misma época.


----------



## Pacalito

ìHola!
Aunque salgan miles de términos, te aconsejo esta página: buscarpalabras punto es (sin las w) en la que puedes escribir *ei* y luego hacer la búsqueda con "search".


----------



## Forero

Gracias, Pacalito, y bienvenido al foro.

Una búsqueda con _*eit*_ me dio:

_deitano_, _jeito_,  _meitad_, _pleita_, _pleito_, _reiterar_, _reitre

_Para mí, la palabra más interesante de esta lista es _pleita_, que según la RAE proviene "Del mozár. _pléẖta_; este del lat. vulg. _plĕcta_, entrelazamiento, y este del gr. πλεκτή, cuerda entretejida."


----------



## tom_in_bahia

Si, se me hace que las palabras, segun la RAE, que todavia contienen -eit- en vez de -ech- son "semicultismos". Pleito ciertamente encaja en este grupo de palabras eclesiasticas y academicas. Afeitar? Peinar?...no tanto, pues son cosas del dia-a-dia. Por que' no dio *afechar o *penar/*pen[j]ar? Ni siquiera voy a adivinar...


**Grazie, Pacalito**per le informazioni...ti ringrazio, poi ho potuto trovare molto, per cio (buscarpalabras.es).


----------



## Forero

Según el DRAE, _afeitar_ proviene de aragonés o leonés.
_Peinar_ se deriva del latín _pect__ĭnare_.  Como era corta la _i_, se desapareció, y la _n_ no permitió que la _it_ se devuelva _ch_.


----------



## Pacalito

tom_in_bahia said:


> Si, se me hace que las palabras, segun la RAE, que todavia contienen -eit- en vez de -ech- son "semicultismos". Pleito ciertamente encaja en este grupo de palabras eclesiasticas y academicas. Afeitar? Peinar?...no tanto, pues son cosas del dia-a-dia. Por que' no dio *afechar o *penar/*pen[j]ar? Ni siquiera voy a adivinar...
> 
> 
> **Grazie, Pacalito**per le informazioni...ti ringrazio, poi ho potuto trovare molto, per cio (buscarpalabras.es).




!De nada Tom!
Es un sitio muy útil, lo utilizo mucho para la búsqueda de términos que utlizo en mis clases de español


----------



## Probo

tom_in_bahia said:


> Quiza no explique correctamente...el tema se trata de esto (-CT- > /tS/) pero estoy tentando mostrar que espanol no tiene diptongos de /ej/ mientras que portugues si los tiene: leite vs. leche, feira vs. feria, primeiro vs. primero, etc.... lo del /ej/ es solo una parte de mi idea.


Perdona mi torpeza, pero sigo sin entender bien qué es lo quieres. ¿Se trata de demostrar que -_ect->-ech-_ en español, y nunca -_eit-_? Si hablas del diptongo -ei- en general, evidentemente el español está plagado de palabras con ese diptongo como _ley, grey_... aunque se escriban, por pura convención, con _y (_o como la ya comentada _reina)_ que se corresponden con étimos latinos y que han sufrido la evolución esperada; es decir, en términos de lingüística histórica, son _palabras patrimoniales_.
Pero si, como creo, tu pregunta se refiere al grupo -_ect_-, la demostración se puede apoyar en una de las viejas leyes de la fonética histórica, formulada por los Neogramáticos alemanes en el XIX: la inexcepcionalidad de las leyes fonéticas: es decir, en circunstancias similares -idénticas- un grupo fonético debe evolucionar *siempre* de la misma manera en todas la palabras *sin excepción posible*. Como la realidad es muy distinta (ya habéis puesto vosotros muchos ejemplos) se impone explicar una a una todas las aparentes excepciones. Y, si para alguna no se encuentra explicación habrá que aceptar los límites del conocimiento humano, pero no proclamarla como excepción injustificada. Dicho de otro modo, en español no puede haber más evolución natural para _-ect-_ (en las condiciones generales de que estamos hablando) que _-ech-_; y en gallego-potugués, _-eit_.
Dicho esto, hay que tener claro que las variantes en español de esta evolución son muchas, dependiendo de épocas, dialectos, o condicionantes fonéticos, históricos o de otro tipo. Pero, repito, esas aparentes excepciones deben poder ser siempre justificadas. 
No sé si habré ayudado mucho... Espero que un poco sí . Saludos.


----------



## tom_in_bahia

Voy a buscar esta ley linguistica para ver si me ayude con el tema. Sabes si las personas suelen pronunciar la deslizada en palabras como seis, ley, afeitar? O es que la reducen y pronuncian solo una vocal /e/?

La evolucion de /ej/ en espanol es escasa...y eso me interesa. Ya encontre un articulo que se trata de los cambios que dio la conjugacion de 3a persona en el preterito de verbos -er e -ir (que emprendio un cambio en la formacion del diptongo (decreciente para creciente): compara Esp. comio /ko-'mjo/ con Port. comeu /ko-'mew/...y ya aprendi como acontecieron los cambios fonologicos para dar la conjugacion de 2a persona plural en verbos -ar y -er (-eis/-ais). Como dijiste, los cambios que hay dependen del ambiente y plazo de la evolucion: el digrafo -ll- (geminada) mantuvo su pronunciacion doble, solo cambiandose en palatal lateral despues de que la palatal lateral en palabras como ajo y ojo ya habia dado la sibilante fricativa.

Bueno, gracias a todos!


----------



## tom_in_bahia

Forero said:


> Según el DRAE, _afeitar_ proviene de aragonés o leonés.
> _Peinar_ se deriva del latín _pect__ĭnare_.  Como era corta la _i_, se desapareció, y la _n_ no permitió que la _it_ se devuelva _ch_.



Tienes razon, pectnare (despues de la sincopa) permitio la vocalizacion de la c, pero despues, no habia el ambiente correcto para que la yod sufriera una metatesis...por eso la t sufrio la sincopa tambien...buen punto, tienes derechos autorales o lo puedo usar sin pagarte??? haha.


----------



## Forero

Creo que lo más importante en cuanto a la teoría es lo que dijo Probo en el #15.  Y como he visto lo de _ct_ -> _it_ -> _ch_ en varios lugares, supongo que los expertos ya han completado la teoría con respecto al "ambiente" o como se llame (entre vocales en palabras castellanas nativas, y que _ai_ -> _ei_).

Entonces no creo que haya nada de nuevo en mis contribuciones a este hilo, pero si hemos visto todas las "excepciones", me parece que todas son explicables, ¿verdad?

P.D.: Acabo de ver que he usado el vocablo _respecto.  _¿Porque se dicen _respecto_ y _respeto_, pero no _*respecho*_?


----------



## Joannes

Dos mas excepciones del español de México: *güey* (ese tonto que parece al final de casi cada frase) y *ey* (para afirmar).


----------

